# New to call making- need advise



## Jsouther (Jun 10, 2015)

I use a collet chuck with an expanding mandrel. I dont think its running true. I turn the barrel nice til i get to the mouth piece end of the barrel. One side is thicker than the other. Kinda seems like the whole head stock has a wobble. Anyone know what i need to do? Thanks justin


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 10, 2015)

Justin, there's an easy way to see if you're running true. With a mandrel, move your tool rest really close to the mandrel. Almost touching. Like a hair couldn't fit. Spin by hand and see if it rubs. If not, fire up the lathe and see. 

Make sure you're setting your collet correctly. Put the collet in and run it down snug, then loosen, out your mandrel in, and tighten down. Assuming you have good tight bearings, a good chuck, and a straight mandrel, you should be good to go that way.


----------



## Jsouther (Jun 10, 2015)

I just tried it. The very end touches and then has a small gap. The mandrel is fairly new. i bought this one because i thought the last one was messed up. If i take the chuck off and spin it the head stock looks like it wobbles a little bit


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 10, 2015)

what kind of lathe do you have? some times the tail stock and head stock do not line up, this can be fixed a couple ways, but it may require shimming. Here is a you tube


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 10, 2015)

The headstock and tail stock alignment don't have any impact on a mandrel running true.

Justin- did you try mounting the mandrel as I suggested? My PSI collet chuck does somewhat appear to 'bounce', but it runs true. You might also try blowing out the collet and wiping down the seat inside the chuck.


----------



## Jsouther (Jun 10, 2015)

Yes thats how i always mount my mandrel. I am also using the psi collet chuck. I have also already cleaned the chuck


----------



## Jsouther (Jun 10, 2015)

I have a stark lathe


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 10, 2015)

If you loosen the belt tension, is there any play in the headstock?


----------



## Jsouther (Jun 10, 2015)

No i just check that and the bearing. Idk what else to do. I have ruined alot of wood trying to figure this out


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 10, 2015)

Do you have a 4 jaw chuck? If it is the collet chuck, a 4 jaw would allow you to verify that it's not the lathe. If it is the collet chuck, penn state should make it right for ya


----------



## Jsouther (Jun 10, 2015)

So try to turn a piece of wood using my 4 jaw chuck?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 10, 2015)

No, chuck something hard and straight and check to see if it has any runout. Depending on the jaws, maybe your mandrel


----------



## Jsouther (Jun 10, 2015)

I gotcha. Ill try it when i get off work tomorrow. Could the mandrel be the problem?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 10, 2015)

What brand mandrel is it? If they're good quality, I'd think the odds of getting two bad ones in a row would be fairly slim.

@SENC, any ideas?


----------



## Jsouther (Jun 10, 2015)

The first one was a cheap one from ebay with 2mt. The one i use now is woodmaster from craft supplies that has straight shank


----------



## SENC (Jun 10, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> What brand mandrel is it? If they're good quality, I'd think the odds of getting two bad ones in a row would be fairly slim.
> 
> @SENC, any ideas?


I think you're asking all the right questions. I'd chuck the mandrel in a 4jaw... if it runs true, that would point to the collet... if it wobbles, I'd chuck a known straight rod in the 4jaw... if that runs true, then it is likely the mandrel... if that also wobbles, I'd be questioning the headstock.

As for the collet chuck... how are you inserting the collet into the chuck?

Also, is the chuck bottoming out on the spindle? If so, perhaps that is throwing it off... try a spacer to keep it from bottoming out.


----------



## SENC (Jun 10, 2015)

Where in SC are you, Justin?


----------



## Jsouther (Jun 10, 2015)

im not sure what u mean by bottoming out. I screw the chuck on til its flush with the spindle. Im in cross near summerville


----------



## SENC (Jun 10, 2015)

Jsouther said:


> im not sure what u mean by bottoming out. I screw the chuck on til its flush with the spindle. Im in cross near summerville


I mean is the tip of the spindle bottoming out on the inside of the collet chuck?

How are you inserting the collet into the chuck? There is a trick to it, otherwise it can get cattywampus and introduce some wobble..

I was asking where in SC on the outside chance you were in the NE part of the state where I could get you a spare mandrel or chuck for testing and comparison.


----------



## Jsouther (Jun 11, 2015)

Well it aint running true on the 4 jaw chuck either. Even tried to turn a call with the 4 jaw holding the mandrel and it turned the same. My tools were boncing off the wood so much i could hardly work


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 11, 2015)

It's either your mandrel or lathe then. Given the fact that you already replaced the mandrel, I'd suspect the lathe. Does it run out of round between centers? Might try calling the manufacturer of your lathe.


----------



## Jsouther (Jun 11, 2015)

Im gonna call the manufactuer in the mornin and see what that have to say. What mandrel do you use? Ill try a new mandrel too. I wanna get this figured out


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 11, 2015)

I don't use a mandrel for my pots, but i have a mandrel from Ryan at Pintail that I have used for some barrels and such in the past. Always ran true


----------



## SENC (Jun 11, 2015)

So it isn't likely the chuck... either the mandrel or the headstock spindle. Have you tried another mandrel or straight rod in the chuck (even without wood, you should be able to tell whether it is running true - if not visually, hold the back side of a toool against it)? Rolled the mandrel on a known flat surface?


----------



## SENC (Jun 11, 2015)

Post some pictures of your lathe, chuck, and mandrel as you set them up for turning (include a pic fully setup with wood, ready to go). Also post a few pics of the results. Maybe one of those will help diagnose.


----------



## Jsouther (Jun 11, 2015)

I tried the mandrel and a straight rod against a flat surface. Its seems like the mandrel wasnt running true at the end but i cant really tell


----------



## Jsouther (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Jsouther (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## SENC (Jun 11, 2015)

Interesting. Have you tried turning one on the mandrel without the tailstock? I'm thinking back to an earlier comment about headstock-tailstock alignment. If alignment is off and if pressure is applied, that might create or amplify your issue. Just doesn't look like wobble to me or you'd have chatter and not off-center. @JR Custom Calls, what do you think.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 11, 2015)

Well since it was not running true when he just put the tool rest up close, I can't see how headstock and tail stock alignment would come in to play. If the mandrel were running true when he put it up to the tool rest, I'd agree that the tail stock might nt be lined up.


----------



## SENC (Jun 11, 2015)

Justin - pm me your mailing address if you want me to send you a flint hill mandrel I know runs true to try.


----------



## SENC (Jun 11, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Well since it was not running true when he just put the tool rest up close, I can't see how headstock and tail stock alignment would come in to play. If the mandrel were running true when he put it up to the tool rest, I'd agree that the tail stock might nt be lined up.


I agree, but he said it was maybe just a little off... looking at those mouthpieces, that is more than a little off, don't you think?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 11, 2015)

Justin, do you have an iPhone? Maybe we could facetime and you could show me better? If so, PM me your number and we can get together on Sunday if you're free. I wish I were close enough to come over and see exactly what's going on. Some things are extremely difficult to discuss on a forum like this haha


----------



## Jsouther (Jun 11, 2015)

I cant even figure out how to send a pm on here haha


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 11, 2015)

You don't have access to, that's why. I always forget what the trigger is to give your access, whether it's posts or days on the board. @Kevin or @NYWoodturner might be of assistance here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jsouther (Jun 11, 2015)

Where do yall live? Im willing to bring the whole lathe to yall at this point haha


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 11, 2015)

Pretty sure we're both a loooong drive from ya. Myrtle beach is a 10+ hour drive for me, and it looks like you're south of there by quite a ways... however, @michael dee is down in SC somewhere.. not sure how close he is to you, but if he's still around, he might be able to take a look? I know he turns pots, but might have a mandrel? Just throwing out ideas.


----------



## SENC (Jun 11, 2015)

Ha! I'm a few hours north of you in Wilmington, NC. Stick with us, we'll help you figure it out.

I can't remember, is there a woodcraft or a good woodworking shop in Charleston where you could take your lathe and chuck and mandrel for another set of eyes?


----------



## Jsouther (Jun 11, 2015)

I appreciate the help fellas. @Nowski do you know where a woodworking shop is in charleston?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 12, 2015)

Justin - You have access now.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jun 12, 2015)

Its possible that it is not expanding true to the axis, it could also be the collet not being seated properly, or even possibly the mandrel is bent.
It should run really darn true, and not need a tail stock assuming the collet and chuck is true.
You might want to check the collet chuck, with something else you might have on hand that you know is straight... as well check to make sure the collet is seated properly. You must install the collet into the nut first, then thread into the chuck, then insert what ever you are holding into the collet, then tighten up the nut... if you put it together in any other order there is a good chance that it will cause runout and possibly damage the collet or the nut.
Might also be worth checking the bore size to make sure its not too oversize, as that can force the mandrel to expend unevenly and push things off center.
Having the end of the mandrel running out, at the end of the chuck makes me think it could be just about anything.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jun 12, 2015)

I had a similar problem and changed the spindle bearing thought it was fixed. Turned out the bearing spacing tolerance was in-correct. Spaced the bearing properly and set end play problem went away.


----------



## michael dee (Jun 13, 2015)

@Jsouther , I live in summerville and I have a flint hill mandrel that I know runs true , I will send you a pm .


----------



## myingling (Jun 14, 2015)

give the spindle a smack with a rubber mallet


----------

